#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  SM 58 vergeleken met andere mics...

## Bigfoot

Reden start nieuw onderwerp: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 2 Bigfoot
> _"De SM58 is nog steeds de beste mic!"_
> ja, en
> De Lodestar is nog steeds de beste klim-takel!
> 
> Maar leven jij en ik dan niet een beetje in het verleden?
> je kunt ook zeggen:
> ...



_Wat vinden we van de Shure SM58, vergeleken met beta 58, 87a/c, sennheiser e855, e865, beyers, akg's?!?_
Even snel,
  [list][*]  Helder, en warm geluid[*]  Goede prijs-kwaliteit verhouding[*]  Robuust[*]  Shure kwaliteit   & een veel gekozen microfoon in de live wereld van sterren, tot kroegen.[/list]

Ik ben benieuwd!
En Rinus ook toch.... :Wink:

----------


## ralph

Bijzonder bekende microfoon, mijn uitgangspunt bij bandjes/zangers/zangeressen die ik niet ken...

Mijn persoonlijke voorkeur gaat voor de meer serieuzere zangers/zangeressen veel vaker uit naar een sm87B, ivm mooiere weergave van stemmen...

De sm58 is zo ingeburgerd dat je er meestal wel mee wegkomt, dat maakt het tot een standaard in de mic koffer.

----------


## sis

Ik heb ze alledrie : SM58, SM58 beta A en de sennheiser E 865 !!

De SM58 is een hele goeie zangmicro, voordeel van de SM58 beta A is een nog betere hoogweergave en een minder feedback gevoeligheid, toevallig gisteren nog eentje bijgekocht [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: 
over de sennheiser E 865 laat ik mij niet uit, heb hem nog maar 2 x gebruikt en nu blijft hij mooi in zijn doosje zitten [V]
sis

----------


## bones2001

> citaatver de sennheiser E 865 laat ik mij niet uit, heb hem nog maar 2 x gebruikt en nu blijft hij mooi in zijn doosje zitten 
> sis



Kan je dat is toelichten dan ??
Ik krijg bij de E845 al regelmatig reacties van zangers als,
wat klinkt die helder en duidelijk, en dat randje "air" op het hoog..
Dat hoor ik dus nooit van de SM58.

Tja je kan er geen spijkers mee inslaan....

----------


## showband

In onze rider staat opgenomen dat we geen "non-Beta" sm shures willen hebben. Daarbij blijkt dat in de praktijk 99% van de verhuurders de priklijsten wel opeist maar niet leest.

Eigen zangmicrofoonkoffer:
Sennheiser 835, 845 en 855 (2x). sm58, AKG 330BT II zelfs een 201.

Dan blijkt dat je zelf het beste een SM58 mee kan nemen voor de keren dat de technici niet in staat zijn om geluidstechniek te bedienen. In die gevallen heb je tenminste een schone, werkende microfoon die geen 1000x van zijn statief is gepleurd. Meestal blijkt dan nog snel dat alles alsnog blijft rondzingen want ze hebben al jaren geen goed werkende SM58 meer in de installatie gehad.

Met bekwame technici is elke vocalist die ik ik de band heb het erover eens dat de 855 het beste klinkt en het meeste gain before feedback. AKG is heel goed voor luide mannenstemmen en snert voor dames.

In de praktijk blijkt trouwens al dat bij de monitorplaatsing bijna geen enkele technicus de opstelling aan supercardoïde microfoons aanpast.

Kortom: Ik heb consistent slechte ervaringen met technici als je ze niet met hun eigen kapotte sm58 laat mixen. Dat zou de enige reden kunnen zijn om toch maar geen microfoon te kopen en met die sh*t sm58 te blijven werken. [V]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Neejj, kan wel wezen, maar toch blijf ik bij de sm58 sm58Beta sm87 heb ook enkele keren met sennheiser gewerkt, maar de ervaringen die ik daar mee opgedaan heb zijn niet echt denderend, nou moet ik eerlijk bekennen dat dit in de tijd was dat ik alles in opdracht neerknalde en niet aan de knopjes mocht zitten (gelukkig al wel ff geleden)[:P]

maar ik ben erg tevreden over mijn "verzameling shure's" dus waarom zou ik overstappen of het wiel opnieuw gaan uitvinden. 
Feit blijft dat als je een 58 voor zang inzet je niet veel klachten daarop zal ontvangen

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bones2001_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaatver de sennheiser E 865 laat ik mij niet uit, heb hem nog maar 2 x gebruikt en nu blijft hij mooi in zijn doosje zitten 
> ...



Hoho Bones2001, ik had het wel over de E 865 en NIET over de E 845 [ :Embarrassment: )]
dit zijn 2 verschillende mic's 
sis
sis

----------


## bones2001

Natuurlijk SiS dat had ik wel gezien,
maar er vanuitgaande dat de E865 2x zo duur is als de E845
vraag ik me af wat er dan zo slecht aan is.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bones2001_
> 
> Natuurlijk SiS dat had ik wel gezien,
> maar er vanuitgaande dat de E865 2x zo duur is als de E845
> vraag ik me af wat er dan zo slecht aan is.



Ik heb niet gezegt dat hij slecht is maar ik vind hem meer gevoelig voor feedback dan een Beta 58 A en hij klinkt niet zo open 
Persoonlijk vind ik dat je ook meer knoppen moet draaien om hem een beetje te laten klinken !!
T'zal waarschijnlijk aan mijn EAW P.A. liggen  :Big Grin: 
Vergeet niet, ik ben muzikant, zanger entertainer, misschien ligt het daar aan en heb ik een andere kijk op micro gebruik, ik vind een 58 Beta A makkelijker zingen  [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] 
sis

----------


## Beldog

Toen ik vorig jaar zangmicros wou kopen heb ik er drie aan een voor mij vergelijkende test onderworpen. De AKG d3800, sm58 beta en de Sennheiser e945. Qua klankkleur ging het tussen de beta en de e945, het is de laatste geworden omdat die volgens ons ietsje minder feedbackgevoelig is. 
Ik heb uiteraard ook sm58, maar elke zanger die de e945 gebruikt is daarover toch vol lof. De sm58 geeft helemaal niet die helderheid, die je krijgt van de beta58 of de e945.
Er is natuurlijk een gevoelig prijsverschil tussen se sm58 enerzijds en de beta58, e945 etc. anderzijds.
Maar dit is enkel maar mijn mening.

----------


## Gast1401081

de sm58 is de volkswagen golf-1 onder de micro's. Vreselijk standaard, maar behoorlijk achetrhaald.

( heb m al eens met de vw kever vergeleken, maar daar is-ie weer net iets te goed voor, vind ik...)

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> de sm58 is de volkswagen golf-1 onder de micro's. Vreselijk standaard, maar behoorlijk achetrhaald.
> 
> ( heb m al eens met de vw kever vergeleken, maar daar is-ie weer net iets te goed voor, vind ik...)



Mac, wat is jou favorietje  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## gaffer

De sm58 is de meest gerenomeerde mic die er is.
Hij is betrouwbaar en er kan mee gegooid worden maar hij klinkt voor geen meter.

Ik mix regelmatig op een DDA tafel met meyer sound speakers en dan hoor je wel dat een sm58 toch echt ver weg en dof klinkt.
Mijn favo is toch echt de sm87.
Heeft een hoge geluidsdruk,is enorm goed als mensen wat verder af gaan staan maar soms ook iets te scherp in het hoog en bij een flinke monitormix ook niet altijd erg handig vanwege de gevoeligheid voor feedback rond de 10K.
Maar de allerfijnste mic in ons assortiment,en daar blijf ik bij is de Sennheiser 3000 serie.(draadloos)
Heeft een enorm goede karakteristiek,helder in het hoog en rond in het middengebied.
Ook erg robuust en betrouwbaar.
Verwisselbare kop,ook erg fijn!!
En heel moeilijk om zingers mee op te wekken.
Echt ideaal!!
En mijn droom mic is een mooie neumann.
Heb nog weinig gehoord wat daar tegen op kan.

Greetz Martijn.

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Mac, wat is jou favorietje 
> sis



zijn er al meyer mics? :Big Grin:

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door gaffer_
> 
> De sm58 is de meest gerenomeerde mic die er is.
> Hij is betrouwbaar en er kan mee gegooid worden maar hij klinkt voor geen meter.
> 
> Ik mix regelmatig op een DDA tafel met meyer sound speakers en dan hoor je wel dat een sm58 toch echt ver weg en dof klinkt.
> Mijn favo is toch echt de sm87.
> Heeft een hoge geluidsdruk,is enorm goed als mensen wat verder af gaan staan maar soms ook iets te scherp in het hoog en bij een flinke monitormix ook niet altijd erg handig vanwege de gevoeligheid voor feedback rond de 10K.
> Maar de allerfijnste mic in ons assortiment,en daar blijf ik bij is de Sennheiser 3000 serie.(draadloos)
> ...



Neumann KMS105 ?

----------


## gaffer

ja die ja.
Neumann kms105
Erg fijn microfoontje,al is ie voor mij wat te duur in aanschaf

En nee,meyer sound maakt voor zover ik weet geen microfoons.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> ...




 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

je moet doen waar je goed in bent..........

----------


## Brom

Die KMS105 is inderdad te gek maar dan wel voor bands die niet te hard gaan op het podium want dan heb je wel een boel overspraak hoor. De keuze van vocal mic hangt bij ons af van welke band/zanger(es), welke lokatie, wat voor muziek. Soms is een SM58 echt wel een hele goeie mic, (bv. death metal enzo), voor pop bandjes in cafe's en zo is en beta 87 of een e855 weer beter (overigens ook weer afhankelijk van de vovalist) bij jazz zie ik idd het liefst een KMS105 of 150. De keuze zal altijd bepaald worden door het hoe, wat en waar. 

Mijn koffertje is dan ook gevuld met een varietijd aan mic's waar ik dan een keuze uit kan maken  :Big Grin:  als dat vooraf nog niet gedaan is.

Greetz Brom

----------


## RJ

Probeer eens een Audix OM2.. Kost nog minder als een SM58 en klinkt richting BETA58....

Greetzzz

----------


## Beldog

Ziet er anders wel een beetje afgeragd uit. 
Zelf heb ik verschillende 58 en 58b en behalve eens een andere "basket" (eentje van dap :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) nog nooit een mankementje gehad. Maar ja, het kan altijd wel eens gebeuren.

----------


## moderator

100 euro, drie jaar tijd, zulke gebruikssporen....verder geen dwars doormidden gebroken exemplaren.....Importeur met common sense!

Be real: jammer helaas, ding is afgeschreven, nieuwe halen en weer verder met de geluidsklussen. Alleen wel ff je spullen wat beter behandelen en niet door de hond laten apporteren!

Werkelijk, had je verwacht dat iemand zou zeggen: "goh, dit is nu een serieuze claim op garantie"....die er echt geen drie jaar op zit.

Jij rijdt een lekke band met je auto, garage moet nieuwe band dokken....Je hebt veeleisend en je hebt onrealistisch.

om met defensie te spreken:
[ ] geschikt
[x] wereldvreemd

----------


## vasco

Als die van mij er al na 3 jaar zo uit zou zien dan snap ik dit wel.

Doe nu al 6 jaar met een paar SM58's en nog nooit iets mee gehad. Gewoon netjes met je spullen (laten) omgaan en onderhoud uitvoeren.

----------


## GoTMoRe

Wel kinderachtig dat je nu je foto verwijdert, + je postings in dit topic...

Je poste een (onzinnig) bericht, dit zijn de consecenties hiervan..

----------


## moderator

_Iemand schreef donderdag 8 juli 2007: Is dit kwaliteit????
Als je je dit wil laten gebeuren op een feestje, zeker kopen.
Altijd goed behandeld, niet gevallen, 3 jaar oud.
Met dank aan de imp......:  confused:, die kon ook niets voor mij betekenen.
NOOOOOOOOOIIIT MEEEEEEEER !!!!!!!!!!!! 

_

----------


## SPS

Altijd goed behandeld?
Gelukkig ziet geen enkele microfoon er bij mij zo uit!
Geen wonder dat de poster zich schaamt.

Moderator, bedankt voor het terugplaatsen van de foto!
Kunnen we nog een beetje volgen waar het over gaat...

Paul.

----------


## Baszza91

Ik heb al een keer eerder vernomen dat er een SM58 dwars door midden is gebroken. Hoe is mij een raadsel. Denk niet dat de menselijke handen zo sterk zijn om het te kunnen breken.

Greetzz

----------


## w00Dy

Is misschien chinese import, zo heb ik ook wel eens eentje gekocht op ebay. Het valt op dat op de chinese meer het het logo van shure staat dan op een echte.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ontopic:

Ik heb ook 4 echte SM58's  :Wink:  en dat zijn echte werkpaarden. Vaak doe je klussen waar je niet weet wat je voor je krijgt. Even een SM 58 inprikken en klaar. Klinkt altijd wel ergens naar.

----------


## santizon

Er is geen enkele vorm van schaamte ,alleen sommige reacties raken kant nog wal.
Gelukkig lees ik dat ik niet de enige ben die dit is overkomen.
De gebruikssporen komen op de foto wat sterker naar voren.
Deze microfoon werd gebruikt bij DJ werk en werd dus nogaal vaak ter hand genomen en neergelegd.
Blijkbaar kan die daar niet tegen. (na 3 jaar)
Wat zou ik een punt maken als geen punt te maken was.

Nogmaals zeker kopen, alleen ik nooit meer!!!!
Dan ben ik meer tevreden met mijn Sennheisers E855

Mogelijk dat het een Chinese kopie is maar dat lijkt me sterk dan had ik het toch zeker van de imp. vernomen.

Ik vindt het goed dat er zoveel reacties zijn houdt ons scherp om een goede keus te kunnen maken. :Smile:

----------


## Poelmans

> Deze microfoon werd gebruikt bij DJ werk en werd dus nogaal vaak ter hand genomen en neergelegd.



Uit ervarig (ben zowel DJ als geluidstech) weet ik dat een microfoon bij DJ gebruik dikwijls valt. Je roept iets af, legt de micro neer, en gaat dan iets zoeken in je platenbak: BENG micro op de grond... Bleek dat de kabel van de micro in de (krul)kabel van je hoofdtelefoon (die dan weer rond je nek hangt) was blijven haken. Ik ben er vrij voorzichtig mee: het is m'n eigen SM58 die ik altijd meeneem, eens temeer omdat je idd soms modellen tegenkomt die een keer teveel zijn gevallen, en bijgevolg feedbacken als gek. Maar toch is me dit al meermaals gebeurt... Stel je nu eens voor wat een DJ doet die denkt 'pff tis toch mijne rommel niet'  :Wink: 

Maar toch kan je die micro een paar keer laten vallen zonder erg, terwijl bij sommige andere het na 1 keer gedaan is... Of anders gesteld: een Neumann wil je niet laten vallen, ook al overleeft ie het. Daar is ie te duur voor. En lets be realistic: op een klus gebeurt dit vaker dan je lief is...

Ik denk dat dit de grootste reden is waarom de SM58 populair blijft: klinkt 'goed genoeg', is niet te duur, en kan redelijk wat geweld aan. Al moeten sommige verhuurders inderdaad leren dat ook bij een SM58 de fasekop (of hoe noem je dat plastieken kapje op de capsule) eraf kan vallen...

Over de namaak SM58's: daar ben ik ook al tegenaan gelopen op eBay... Meteen de laatste keer dat ik er iets koop...

----------


## robski

Stratocaster, achterhaald en ouderwets?
Acoustisch drumstel, achterhaald en ouderwets?

sm58 heeft een bepaald eigen geluid wat in de rockmuziek een integraal onderdeel is geworden van de sound.Gelukkig is ie ook nog degelijk zodat je niet elke week een nieuwe hoeft te kopen (behalve als je dj's supplied blijkbaar :Frown: )

Zolang leadvocalen van toonaangevende wereldacts met 58's worden gedaan denk ik dat het een hippe mainstream tool is. Ditzelfde geldt trouwens ook voor drumstellen en stratocasters :Big Grin: 

greetz Robski

----------


## Poelmans

> Stratocaster, achterhaald en ouderwets?
> Acoustisch drumstel, achterhaald en ouderwets?



Vergeet de Rhodes niet  :Wink:

----------


## mr-pink

Ik kom al jaren in een jeugdhuis waar na 5 jaar nog steeds dezelfde sm58's liggen, en zelfs een oude sm 48.
Die worden wekelijks 1 a 2 avonden gebruikt voor (per avond) 3 a 5 punk, hardcore en metal bands.

Als je het genre kent, weet je dat er niet zo voorzichtig omgegaan wordt met het materiaal.

Voor dit soort muziek hebben die micro's een zeer goede klank, weinig vrouwelijke vocalisten, weinig hoog in de stemmen zowiezo.
En, er mag mee gesmeten worden me aan getrekt worden enzo.

----------


## sis

Hoe je het ook draaid of keert, de sm58 is en blijft tot op heden nog altijd een standaard micro.
dat er ondertussen betere zijn, tja, dat weet mijne kleine teen ook  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar ik denk dat we moeten redelijk blijven ...
De SM58 of 58 beta is een dankbare micro, iedereen, maar dan ook iedereen heeft er al door gezongen, zelfs de beste zangers ter wereld
Het is gewoon een zeer goede microfoon met zijn voor en zijn nadelen , maar ja dat heb je ook met mengtafels, P.A's enz ...
sis

----------


## Mike Manders

de SM58 is nog altijd degelijk, klinkt erg okee in de meeste gevallen. Maar laten we ook de SM57 niet vergeten, maar goed, dat is niet het onderwerp dit keer.....
ik persoonlijk liever geen Beta87 (is geen slechte mic, maar ik hou niet van condensators op "harde" podia)
liever geen Beta58 (vieze "S" klank)

dus dan ben je snel klaar, sennheisers, AKG's, AT's etc etc, ze hebben allemaal wel iets.

voor zangers en zangeressen waar ik vaak mee werk zoek ik vaak naar passende micro's. (tot mijn grote verbazing werken de meest bizarre dingen soms erg goed...)

mijn conclusie:
als je niet weet wat er gaat gebeuren, en het moet acceptabel tot zeer goed zijn pak je de SM58. Werk je vaak met dezelfde artiesten, ga dan op zoek naar iets wat bij de betreffende stemmen past. (ikzelf kom dan vaak ook uit op een SM58 op enkele uitzonderingen na). dus zoiets als de "beste" bestaat niet. je zoekt iets wat voor jouw toepassing met jouw zanger/zangeres goed werkt...(en daarbij gebruik je je oren)

----------


## Techno_sapien

Ik heb zowel de sm58 als de sm 58 beta, heb een paar sm58's die gemakkelijk 10j oud kunnen zijn, als ik ze naast een nieuwe zet klinken ze nog altijd even goed, wel ff checken dat de basket nog mooi rond is en er geen vuil of andere narigheden inzitten.  Heb ook al met sennheisser e845 de klus gedaan, maar die vond ik maar niets.  Doe veel punk, hardcore en metal, dan kun je niet beter hebben als een sm58, de beta is dan eigenlijk weer te helder daarvoor...

----------


## showband

> Stratocaster, achterhaald en ouderwets?
> Acoustisch drumstel, achterhaald en ouderwets?
> 
> Zolang leadvocalen van toonaangevende wereldacts met 58's worden gedaan denk ik dat het een hippe mainstream tool is. Ditzelfde geldt trouwens ook voor drumstellen en stratocasters



Vrijwel alle acts gebruiken in hun stratocaster andere(betere) elementen om de storing te verminderen. Betere snaren die langer goed klinken, Betere stemmechanieken en hals-body verbeterde bevestiging omdat die gitaar anders in no-time vals is. En vaak een verbetrde brugconstructie.

Het akoestische drumstel heeft betere vellen, totaal veranderde hardware. Ronde ketels, dubbelbasspedalen en remote hihats, drumkrukken waar je rug op heelblijft enz

Er bestaan geen toetsenisten meer die een rhodes als iets anders gebruiken dan een rhodespiano. Het doel "stagepiano" voor pianisten die een pianogeluid-maar-dan-portable-en-makkelijk-te-versterken" zoeken is tegenwoordig bijna lachwekkend.

Maar voor de rest is alles hetzelfde gebleven sinds einde jaren zestig.  :Big Grin:  Geen betere microfoons op de podia te vinden. Ze bestaan dus niet.

(En leadvocalen van toonaangevende wereldacts zijn voor het grootste deel met neumann microfoons op plaat gekomen.)

----------


## Poelmans

> Het doel "stagepiano" voor pianisten die een pianogeluid-maar-dan-portable-en-makkelijk-te-versterken" zoeken is tegenwoordig bijna lachwekkend.



Zei ook niet dat ie als stagepiano moet gebruikt worden. Maar dat ding wordt nog steeds gebruikt voor z'n authentiek geluid.

Een SM58 mag dan misschien niet super klinken, maar toch heeft ie zijn nut op een podium...

----------


## robski

> Maar voor de rest is alles hetzelfde gebleven sinds einde jaren zestig.  Geen betere microfoons op de podia te vinden. Ze bestaan dus niet.
> 
> (En leadvocalen van toonaangevende wereldacts zijn voor het grootste deel met neumann microfoons op plaat gekomen.)



Maar er wordt gevochten om de les paul uit 1973 en het slingerland drumstel uit  nog langer geleden net zoals al het toetsenspul uit 70-80. Niet omdat er niks beters is maar vanwege een authentieke sound. Mijn bewering is dan ook niet dat er niks beters is als de 58 of de stratocaster.

De 58 is zo diep geworteld in bepaalde stijlen pop/rockmuziek dat ie onderdeel uitmaakt van het geluid. En in die situatie is er dus ook niks beters omdat de 58 het beste klink als zichzelf.

Overigens vind ik vergelijkingen met studio altijd mank gaan omdat zowel doel, middelen en omstandigheden anders zijn. Gitaren worden opgenomen met meerdere microfoons op de meest bizarre plaatsen in de ruimte. Evenals vocalen op bv platen van Bowie, dit geeft geen enkel referentiekader voor live rockgeluid. Helaas, want bij de linecheck lijkt de neumann toch echt mooier te klinken, blijft er tijdens de show vaak weinig van overeind in het totaalgeluid.

In specifieke situaties is er door andere mic's uitproberen soms veel winst de halen op de  plek en klank van de vocaal in de mix. Voor een standaard rockrepetoire valt het met de 58 bijna altijd op zijn plek.

grtz Rob

----------


## cobi

> (En leadvocalen van toonaangevende wereldacts zijn voor het grootste deel met neumann microfoons op plaat gekomen.)



Volgens mij is een plaat opnemen iets anders dan een stem versterken.

----------


## cobi

Mijn keuze valt ook vaak op een SM58. Er zijn zat mic's die beter klinken, er zijn mic's die van dat Radio Veronica laag hebben (Sennheisser) wat veel zangers mooi vinden, je kan kiezen voor een beetje 'lucht' in je mic. Maar ja, als je een hakkende drummer achter de zangeres hebt staan moet je de 'lucht' weer uit de mic EQ om er nog iets van te kunnen maken.

Uiteindelijk maak je met een SM58 met weinig EQ werk een soundje die je makkelijk in de bandmix plaatst. De overspraak valt ook nog wel mee in vergelijking met andere type mic's.

----------


## sparky

> (En leadvocalen van toonaangevende wereldacts zijn voor het grootste deel met neumann microfoons op plaat gekomen.)



Ja, leuk, laten we dan eens 5 grootmembraams voor zang op een podium (met wedges) bij de gemiddelde rockband zetten en kijken wat er gebeurd.

appels/peren...........

----------


## sis

Bij het laatste optreden van BZN( zaterdag ) zag ik allemaal shure's 58 zowel met draad als draadloos.
Zondagavond Frans bauer SM 58 draadloos  :Big Grin: 
Ik neem aan dat ik niet de enige ben die dit heeft opgemerkt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
sis

----------


## jakkes72

> Bij het laatste optreden van BZN( zaterdag ) zag ik allemaal shure's 58 zowel met draad als draadloos.
> Zondagavond Frans bauer SM 58 draadloos 
> Ik neem aan dat ik niet de enige ben die dit heeft opgemerkt 
> sis



En zelfs nog de oude UHF serie: foei.....
Verder een zeer verdiend afscheid voor BZN, heb niet zoeveel met hun muziek, maar het is wel een prestatie

----------


## R@dical

De sennheisers hebben toch wat meer helderheid dan de sm 58. maar voor tenor stemmen is de 58 super. geeft mooi dat lage weer in de stemmen, die helderheid zou ik dan pakken met de sennheisers voor vrouwen, dus alt en sopraan.

----------


## R@dical

> Bij het laatste optreden van BZN( zaterdag ) zag ik allemaal shure's 58 zowel met draad als draadloos.
> Zondagavond Frans bauer SM 58 draadloos 
> Ik neem aan dat ik niet de enige ben die dit heeft opgemerkt 
> sis



dit waren trouwens beta 58 koppen, kon je zien aan het blauw randje erbij.
maar ik ben het wel met je eens dat je ze steeds vaker ziet.
Maar een beta 58 kop met een UHF-R body is ook een super combinatie.

----------


## sis

Vanmiddag op het nieuws Sir Elton John met een sm 58 in Oekraine,
Dat zijn toch mensen die het allerbeste kunnen uitkiezen en toch kiezen ze voor een sm 58 
Raar toch hé  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## TimW

Misschien is Sir Elton zijn stem zo versleten dat je er anders niets meer van hoort, dan is het niet raar natuurlijk...

Op de VRT gebruiken ze voor zang ook altijd Bèta 87, op RTBf een Neumann kop op een Sennheiser 5000 body...

----------


## J@N

Dit zegt wel genoeg zeker...


Als zelfs onze goedheilige man al voor de SM58 kiest  :Wink:  En die kon nogthans wat afmompelen...

----------


## sis

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## showband

Eigenlijk sprak die ouwe paus enorm duidelijk verstaanbaar, maar...  :Cool:

----------


## moderator

Microfoonkeuze is een religie op zichzelf...
Zou wellicht positief voor welke discussie dan ook zijn als mensen met inhoudelijke argumenten en onderbouwingen komen en daarnaast een keuze van anderen voor een andere microfoon kunnen respecteren.

Ben trouwens voor simpel rockwerk en dj presentatie groot voorstander van de sm58!

Het waarom:
Hoge mate van acceptatie bij klanten/gasten/gebruikers
Bekendheid met betrekking tot feedback, klank, inzetbaarheid ( van rockbitch tot didgeridoo)
Bijzonder aantrekkelijke aankoopprijs.

----------


## GvH-E

Dat is de voorganger van de 58!
Dit is een Geloso met 3 pol. DIN en schroefvergrendeling!
De komplimenten wel op de juiste plaats laten...

----------


## J@N

Echt ? Amaai, dan moet die micro toch al een tijdje meegaan aangezien de SM58 al 40 jaar bestaat en Geloso bij mijn weten toch al hele tijd niet meer bestaat... Maar goed, ere wie ere toekomt  :Wink:

----------


## drummerke

Iemand nog ervaring met alternatieven zoals Audix OM2 (3 en andere) of audio technica AE 610 (en andere) of byerdynamic TG V70D?

Ik zelf gebruik shure sm58 en beta 58 en 1draadloze sennheizer 835. Ben gewoon op zoek naar nog een paar alternatieven, sommige stellen matchen gewoon beter met andere type micro (en ander type podia). Heb nog te vaak last van overspraak van de drums.

----------


## Mike Manders

waarom zou je de beste microfoon ooit gemaakt nog willen vergelijken met andere?

----------


## stamgast

De Neumann U87?

----------


## stainz

@Mike Manders

Overdrijven is ook een kunst; het is misschien wel de meest gebruikte microfoon ooit, meest brede functionaliteit kan ik ook nog wel in komen, maar er zijn echt wel microfoons beter dan de SM58.

De 58 is gewoon wereldwijd geaccepteerd op de meeste riders en daarom heeft bijna iedereen deze microfoon. Er zijn echter voldoende gerenommeerde alternatieven en die worden hier besproken...

----------


## Gast1401081

> waarom zou je de beste microfoon ooit gemaakt nog willen vergelijken met andere?



das de 57, nog steeds.....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## daviddewaard

> Iemand nog ervaring met alternatieven zoals Audix OM2 (3 en andere) of audio technica AE 610 (en andere) of byerdynamic TG V70D?
> 
> Ik zelf gebruik shure sm58 en beta 58 en 1draadloze sennheizer 835. Ben gewoon op zoek naar nog een paar alternatieven, sommige stellen matchen gewoon beter met andere type micro (en ander type podia). Heb nog te vaak last van overspraak van de drums.



voor heftige rock vocals gebruik ik meestal een OM3 en voor het subtielere werk de AKG D5 of D7
Shure sm 58 vind ik zelf een erg slecht klinkende microfoon er neuzig een erg vervelend randje rond de 2k en een defenitie van 0.
geruik nooit sm58's of er moet niks anders voor hande zijn.

----------


## showband

> das de 57, nog steeds.....




hier al twee betere om bij zang te gebruiken... :Big Grin:

----------


## Mike Manders

ssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Mike Manders

sssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Mike Manders

ssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## metalteacher

Uit prijstechnische overwegingen altijd de sm58 gebruikt, en omdat je er spijkers mee in de muur kunt slaan. zo langzamerhand ontstaat er bij mij ook wel behoefte aan een betere microfoon. maar dan wel eentje die niet gemaakt is van waaibomenhout. voorlopig heb ik mijn zinnen gezet op een sm58beta die vond ik net iets meer definitie hebben en wat opener klinken dan de sm58 als er betere zijn, hoor ik het graag.

----------


## Rieske

> nou reageer ik weer, wat een schijtforum



Zo kennen wij Mike weer !

----------


## showband

> ik heb zoveel geprobeerd in mijn leven, Sennheisers flikker ik zowiezo meteen in de container, wat een rommel is dat.



waar staat jouw container?  :Smile:

----------


## daviddewaard

> nou reageer ik weer, wat een schijtforum



dat dit een schijtforum is blijkt maar weer.
als je het ovet het verschil tussen dap en theringinger hebt heeft iedereen zijn meening klaar. maar zogauw je met serieuseze zaken aankomt zoals het progammerings problemen met een soundweb en lake dan geeft niemand thuis. 
misschien  worden het eens tijd om een pro audio forum op te zetten.
 waar we echt eens kennis kunnen delen in plaats van dat gehobby geleuter.

----------


## rdreiers

Feit blijft dat als het erug hard op het podium gaat en moet, een sm58 nog het snelste tot het juiste monitor volume leid.

Ga je echter naar klank kijken, ik heb in de kist e855, e865 en skm 5000/md5235 dan gaat klankmatig naar de laatste mijn voorkeur uit.

Heb je de tijd om monitoren uit te fluiten en wil je voor kwaliteit gaan is met 855,865 een mooi reultaat te behalen.

Maar hoe dan ook ieder het zijne

----------


## metalteacher

welke microfoons staan nu bekend om hun hoge gain before feedback en klinken toch goed. is daar zo een lijstje van te maken?

een pro audioforum kent ook zijn nadelen. het voordeel van dit forum vind ik dat er veel kennis rondhobbelt hier dat ook bereid is om die kennis te delen. en er ook voor open staat dat andere mensen minder goed onderlegd zijn hierin.

prima forum, fijne open sfeer!!

----------


## Timo Beckman

MB 219 c is een goede micro . Klinkt goed en kan hard voordat het fout gaat

----------


## showband

nu de helft van de (semi-)profartiesten op in-ears is overgegaan, is de gain before feedback op monitors toch langzaam een beetje een non-issue aan het worden????

Als muzikant hoor ik al 30 jaar dat het podiumvolume omlaag moet want dan kan het zaalgeluid beter. Terwijl je in een thread als deze van de _enorrem profi schijtforumbezoekers_  :Wink:  gain before feedback kennelijk nog steeds de nummer 1 overweging is....

_voor mij is dat eigenlijk klank, maar wie ben ik?_

----------


## showband

> waarom zou je de beste microfoon ooit gemaakt nog willen vergelijken met andere?



ik weet het, ik weet het, mees!........
......omdat je er anders nooit achter kan komen dat het de beste is? 
nou? 

en de beste microfoon is natuurlijk wel van goud anders issie niet goed.  :Wink:  (voor insiders)

----------


## metalteacher

in ear vind ik lastig daar ik vaak met afwisselende bands werk. voordat ze het door hebben is het optreden voorbij. met de vaste bands waarmee ik werk is het een ander verhaal

----------


## Gast1401081

> och ja, nu ben ik weer aan het overdrijven....
> 
> 
> veel plezier met jullie O1V's en zelfbouw PA's
> 
> belachelijk dat ik hier nog op reageer eigenlijk



als je last van drijven hebt moet je zink-zalf gebruiken... weet zeker dat het dan overdrijft...

Voor  de goede orde : slecht spul wordt niet meer gemaakt, zelf een tehringer en een drap in de kist (per ongeluk voor de test gekocht, ooit eens. Test geslaagd: niemand hoort dat het drap of tehringer is. )

ben uiteraard het snelst met een standaard sm58, liever nog : sm57, maar daarnaast ook diverse 8-series Sennheiser on stock, en dat werkt ook prima. 

De redenen dat de SM58 de standaard is in de Rock'n'Roll : weinig overspraak , veel gain, stabiele klank, en bijna wereldwijd verkrijgbaar met een redelijk standaard-sound. 

In de Jazz wordt dat ding nog niet eens als TalkBack-mike toegelaten. Ook de rider gevoeligheid ligt wat anders ; in Nederland bijna standaard, maar de grotere acts hebben meestal eigen materiaal ( idd Audix of Audiotechnica ) mee, of het KM - gebeuren. 

Verder : hoedt U voor namaak.

Anekdote : ondanks alle certificaten die erbij waren  hebben we laatst maar eens 8 dezelfde gekalibreerde meet-micro's nagemeten. Alles DPA met Brul-Kjaer-kop. De verschillen waren behoorlijk. Waarom zou dat met sm58's beter gaan?

----------


## sis

dubbel geplaatst

----------


## dwali

> das de 57, nog steeds.....



I beg to differ: MD441

gr.dwali

----------


## Gast1401081

vanaf 2.10 ongeveer... 






> das de 57, nog steeds.....

----------


## Recman

Hier kan nog uren over pallaberd worden, iedereen heeft zo zijn eigen idee, over geuren kleuren(klankleur) er zijn nog andere factoren die een rol spelen, de P.A., de lokatie, het manneke dat achter de tafel staat enz.(de zwakste schakel bepaald de kwaliteit)
Ik heb verleden jaar nog in de school van mijn kleinzoon, waar ze een Soundcrafttafel en actieve JBL speakers hebben en het geluid op geen ballen trok gewoon omdat ze met een oranje plastieke micro van Philips gebruikte, ben ik één van mijn sm58 gaan halen.
Ik heb een heel arsenaal van mics, Shure, Beyer Dynamics, Akg, Sennheiser, Dap, en ik gebruik nog altijd liefst de sm 57 en de sm 58 met kabel en draadloos opteer ik voor Sennheiser.(Ook gebruik ik het snapsysteem van Akg met een sm 58)
En als ik zanger moest zijn zou ik mij eigen micro meebrengen zodat ik niet een micro moet gebruiken waar tientallen andere in gekwijlt hebben.
PS. En vaak als je met amateurs werkt met weinig talent vragen die meestal een micro met veel bling bling.
En als ik met varkens moest werken had ik altijd een set van Behringers bij

Henri

----------


## showband

> Hier kan nog uren over pallaberd worden, iedereen heeft zo zijn eigen idee, 
> 
> En als ik met varkens moest werken had ik altijd een set van Behringers bij
> 
> Henri



Hee, met varkens kan niet zomaar he!

----------


## Recman

> dat dit een schijtforum is blijkt maar weer.
> als je het ovet het verschil tussen dap en theringinger hebt heeft iedereen zijn meening klaar. maar zogauw je met serieuseze zaken aankomt zoals het progammerings problemen met een soundweb en lake dan geeft niemand thuis. 
> misschien  worden het eens tijd om een pro audio forum op te zetten.
>  waar we echt eens kennis kunnen delen in plaats van dat gehobby geleuter.



Mijn mening hierover, een forum is niet slecht omdat er al eens een discussie uit de hand loopt, en profs zijn er voor de hobbyisten met raad en daad bij te staan dat is tenslotte toch het hoofd doel van een forum.
Ik ben geen prof maar heb vele jaren ervaring als amateur, in deze discussie is er nog niemand die aan de menselijke factor het oor heeft gedacht,niet iedereen hoort hetzelfde de ene al meer in het laag de andere in het hoog, er zijn mensen in onze hobby met lichte oorbeschadigingen dat geeft ook nuances in de klankkleur, en dat de sm58 zo een succes gekend heeft en altijd een gevestigde waarde is, er was 40 jaar geleden belange zo geen concurrentie, als hij nu op de markt moest komen zou het veel moeilijker zijn.
 20-30 jaar geleden speelde ieder balorkest met een Dynacord versterker en een Dynacord echokamer(doorlopende band) en daarbij de passende speakers van 100 WATT en dat was het. Er is nu zoveel gear op de markt gebracht  dat het hedendaags nog moeilijk uit te maken is wat goed is of niet, wat in kombinatie met elkaar past, en het is nu bijna verouderd als je er de winkel met uitstapt.

Henri

----------


## Gast1401081

> progammerings problemen met een soundweb en lake



lake weet ik niet , maar SW lukt hier redelijk. Niet dat ik alles zie wat hier voorbij komt, vooral als de titel de lading niet dekt ben ik gauw geneigd te skippen. 

Van de andere kant : als iedereen SW kon proggen was jij je baantje kwijt.

----------


## DMiXed

> vanaf 2.10 ongeveer...



Deze opname klinkt inderdaad zeer net, maar is wel weer in een studio en onder de ideale omstandigheden voor een microfoon he... 
Eigenlijk zou je dus eens een vergelijking moeten kunnen maken tussen (een aantal van) de genoemde mics onder 'zware' omstandigheden, live op het podium! Dan krijg je naar mijn mening pas echt een beeld van wat een mic doet met klank, feedback en de hele 'micmak'! Kan me herinneren dat er al eens een mic shoot out o.i.d. is geweest op het forum hier waarbij een band werd opgenomen met een groot aantal mics puur om de klank te vergelijken. Maar ook dit was onder diezelfde ideale omstandigheden, in een opnameruimte dus, als ik het goed heb!
Mij lijkt het wel interessant om eens mics zoals sm57/58,87(beta's), e845/865/945/965, akg's, rodes en zelfs neumann kms105 bijvoorbeeld allemaal naast elkaar te zetten op een podium en te ervaren wat de omstandigheden met de mic doen! De mics zelf is het probleem niet, het bovengenoemde is voor mij allemaal direct bereikbaar, nu nog een flink zaaltje, bandje, publiek dat zich een middagje de longen uit het lijf wil schreeuwen en een mooie PA/monitor :Wink:

----------


## qvt

Er zitten hier genoeg die wel weten waar ze over praten, maar ook een select groepje wat veel praat en toch geen woord zegt  :Wink:

----------


## DMiXed

> Er zitten hier genoeg die wel weten waar ze over praten, maar ook een select groepje wat veel praat en toch geen woord zegt



En bedankt-.- ik wilde alleen duidelijk maken dat het mij als beginner in geluidstechniek wel erg interessant leek om dit eens te doen om ervaring op te doen en alles met eigen oren te kunnen ondervinden, met stiekem de hoop dat er misschien eens zoiets dergelijks ondernomen kan worden. Maarja, als je nog niet eens mag laten blijken dat je hiervan wilt leren...

----------


## vasco

Niet te snel aangesproken voelen DMiXed, volgens mij reageert qvt op Mac namelijk.

----------


## qvt

Ik reageerde eigenlijk op david, maar voor er dingen verkeerd opgevat worden.. Ik ben van mening dat de kennis op dit forum behoorlijk dynamisch is, sommige mensen vinden dit vervelend en daar kan ik me best goed in vinden. Ik vind het echter nog veel vervelender als we allemaal lekker agressief op elkaar gaan reageren. 

Ik moedig het trouwens enorm aan dat mensen wat willen leren, dat doe ik zelf ook elke dag en hoe meer hoe beter! 

@Dmixed: Mocht je trouwens interesse hebben om echt eens wat leuks te doen moet je me maar eens PM'en.

----------


## djspeakertje

@QVT: Waar zit jij ergens in het land? Ik ben ook wel geïnteresseerd...


Daan

----------


## qvt

Daar waar ze met de zachte G praten haha

----------


## djspeakertje

hmm, hier praten we met lange O

----------


## Gast1401081

> hmm, hier praten we met lange O



Almeloooooo, Hengeloooooo of Boekelooooo??

----------


## djspeakertje

Oooooooldenzaal

----------


## Gast1401081

das een verlengde korte O..

----------


## metalteacher

Mocht het wenselijk zijn om eens een gezamelijke test uit te voeren houd ik me aanbevolen om dat in Harderwijk te doen.

----------


## e-sonic

De laatste test van microfoons was alweer een tijdje geleden, de tracks staan misschien nog op een server?   Test in de Tavenu...

Groet jurjen

----------


## djspeakertje

> das een verlengde korte O..



Maar Ooooooooldenzaal is wel onmeunig moooooooooi, en das wél met een echte lange O

Maargoed, ook hier veel SM58 als standaard, ook bij o.a. Decilux, die verder bijna alles met Audix doen (wat trouwens helemaal niet verkeerd is).

Dit is een hele leuke, vrijblijvend luisteren onder perfecte omstandigheden, ookal is het anders dan live, het is erg handig, en vooral heel leuk op een regenachtige middag/avond, als je het hele forum al 3* hebt doorgelezen...

http://www.zenproaudio.com/clipalator.aspx


Daan

----------


## salsa

> Almeloooooo, Hengeloooooo of Boekelooooo??



Ach, nog een grapje..

Eeen Twents drankje met 24 letters....




Cooooooooooooooooooooola

----------

